# Komplette Spalte ausblenden bzw einblenden



## =fire= (9. Juni 2008)

bitte löschen!


----------



## Quaese (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

IDs müssen im Dokument eindeutig sein. Deshalb wird deine Variante kaum funktionieren können.

Versuche stattdessen mit Hilfe der Kollektionen *rows* und *cells* auf die Zeilen und Zellen der Tabelle zuzugreifen. So ist es dir möglich, die Tabelle zeilenweise zu durchlaufen und jeweils die gewünschte Zelle ein- bzw. auszublenden.

Beispiel:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>www.tutorials.de</title>
<meta name="author" content="Quaese">
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
function toggleCol(strID, intCol){
  var objTable = document.getElementById(strID);
  var strDisplay = (objTable.rows[0].cells[intCol].style.display=="none")?"":"none";

  for(var i=0; i<objTable.rows.length; i++){
    objTable.rows[i].cells[intCol].style.display = strDisplay;
  }
}
 //-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<button onclick="toggleCol('tableID', 1);">toggleCol()</button>
<table border="1" id="tableID">
<tr>
 <td>0.0</td>
 <td>0.1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td>1.0</td>
 <td>1.1</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```
Die Funktion erwartet die ID der Tabelle sowie die Nummer der Spalte, die ausgeblendet werden soll - wobei bei Null zu zählen begonnen wird.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Quaese (10. Juni 2008)

Hi,

werte die erforderliche Zelle in der zweiten Zeile aus und starte die for-Schleife mit dem Index 1. Weiterhin kannst du die CSS-Eigenschaft *display* durch *visibility* ersetzen. Vielleicht erzielst du mit diesen Änderungen das gewünschte Ergebnis.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## xthetronx (11. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link weiter.
Mir hat er jedenfalls geholfen und eine Menge Arbeit abgenommen

http://coding.binon.net/index.htm?dhtml/toggle.htm

Gruß


----------

